# A/C condensation INSIDE the vehicle?



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok so it's been extremely hot and sticky here the past few days...in the 40's with humidity factored in.
Was driving home today and saw something odd out of the corner of my right eye. It took me a while but I finally realised that it was a fine mist coming out of the vent just to the right of the radio - just the one vent. Weird. It was like that mist that pours out of your freezer when you open it on a hot day, just a lot less of it.
Anyway, I drove home and the mist kind of came and went but it was never what I'd deem a large amount. I just figured it maybe had something to do with it being so hot. I've never had a vehicle with a/c before so I'm thinking maybe it's normal on way hot days.
When I parked at home I reached over to get my bag from the passenger floor area (I was driving alone) and noticed water collected in grooves of the rubber mat. WTF?! This for sure ain't normal.
It was dripping out (hot water) of the console but just on the passenger side. If I had put my bag in the front I would not have noticed it but upon lifting up the mat almost the whole area underneath (carpet) was soaked.
Went over to the dealer and they didn't have time to look at it right away but the guy said it was likely a plugged or cracked drain hose. I have an appointment to take it in next week for a closer look.
Anyone ever experience anything like this with their X-Trail?


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Hi Rockford,

We drive with our air-cons turned on all-the-time (Malaysia).

Would suggest to use the air-con with the vents set at 'Circulate'. i.e. the cabin air is being circulated and no "outside" air is piped in. 

I would tend to agree with the dealer that you may have a plugged drain. You will normally see a "pool of water" under the car (when you park it) after the air con had been running for some time. 

The "mist" is quiet common when the air-con air mixes with "warm" air in the cabin. It disappears when the cabin temperature decreases. When you take the car to the dealer, have him stick a thermometer into the vents. The temperature should read below 8 deg C with the engine idlying. 

Run your air-con at least one a month (even in winter) for a short period. It lubricates the seals. 

Hope the above helps.

Ken


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

"Would suggest to use the air-con with the vents set at 'Circulate'. i.e. the cabin air is being circulated and no "outside" air is piped in."

I will check this but I thought that happens automatically already. 

"I would tend to agree with the dealer that you may have a plugged drain. You will normally see a "pool of water" under the car (when you park it) after the air con had been running for some time."

Yes, but I can't say I've ever noticed this on my vehicle (never looked). I will be looking from now on. Where does it normally accumulate under the veihicle. Front? Back? 

"The "mist" is quiet common when the air-con air mixes with "warm" air in the cabin. It disappears when the cabin temperature decreases. When you take the car to the dealer, have him stick a thermometer into the vents. The temperature should read below 8 deg C with the engine idlying." 

Ok, but like I say it came and went over my 45 minute drive home. The temp inside the vehicle was stabilzed less than 10 mins into the trip. And why was it coming out of 1 vent only. It was set to "Auto" and in this case that meant full-on face mode. If you're counting the vent right in front of the driver the air was coming out of 5 vents. The mist was only coming out of the one right to the right of the radio.

"Run your air-con at least one a month (even in winter) for a short period. It lubricates the seals."

Good idea, thanks.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Confirmed. It does NOT automatically go into recirculate mode when the a/c is turned on...not sure why I thought that was the case.
From now on I will force it to do so.


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Rockford:
"Where does it normally accumulate under the veihicle. Front? Back?"

Ans:
"just under the engine", somewhere in the middle. 


I have also wrapped the "low pressure hose". This insulates it from the heat that is generated from the headers -> heat shield. The "low pressure hose" is placed quiet near the heat shield. It does help, especially if you have to run the air-con daily. Very easily done. Use cable ties to secure. 

I operate the air-con on manual (20 deg C setting), circulate mode. However, I do open the vents on a weekly basis for about 15 minutes. (when the car is moving). This kills the "germs" that in time gives off an awful smell if one runs on circulate all the time. The type of musky smell one gets from damp clothing.

Another suggestion, check Jalal's oz thread. The Msian X-Ts do not come with a filter within the blower box. He has a very good write up for installing one. 

Happy motoring

Ken


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I went to the dealer yesterday and it turns out the drain hose was not connected properly. A 5 minute, no-charge fix.


----------

